# (?) Boykin Spaniel At Stud



## JD (Feb 5, 2006)

Cache River's Little Thief call name Crook. Crook is a HR titled dog in UKC. His hips are good and eye's clear. Waiting on results for cardiac. Crook has already picked up 90 ducks in NE Ar. He is a great companion with a loving personality. Stands to be 16 inches at shouldler and weighs 50 pds on average. Bloodline's consist of rock n creek and edisto line with some hollow creek. He will be competing this spring for his HRCH title. Thank you for your time...


----------

